

Fake bloggers and SEO scammers - kanamekun
http://nenadseo.com/fake-bloggers-seo-scammers/

======
davemel37
I feel like you are writing about old school spam that most people don't try
anymore and than are baiting known seos like martin McDonald and in this post
Ann smarty to attract links...both are very reputable seos and have nothing to
do with the shady edu links spam.

------
ivanbrussik
i smell self submissions

